# 2 vessel cord/ velamentous cord insertion



## sheyanna (Dec 1, 2014)

In ICD 9 book  for 2 vessel cord/ velamentous cord insertion/ umbilical cord
complication  (663.83) for an antepartum condition the header states:
"Complications occurring 'Mainly' in the course of labor and delivery
(660-669)

A cross code of ICD 9 663.83 to ICD 10, it will give take you to the O69...

In ICD 10 book, for this cord complication the header states:  "Labor and
delivery complicated by umblical cord complications."

Because ICD 10 states that it is for labor and delivery, are we not to use
that O69... code for antepartum conditions?

In ICD 9 the "mainly" gives us an out to use for antepartum.

If we cannot use it for antepartum, what code is appropriate for use for the
cord complication stated above?


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Since there is a 5th digit "3" provided for antepartum condition or complication, 663.83 is correct.


----------



## sheyanna (Dec 1, 2014)

What is appropiate for ICD 10 for 2 vessel cord/ velamentous cord insertion/ umbilical cord complication


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 3, 2014)

Try O43.12


----------



## maswole1@comcast.net (Nov 19, 2015)

*Two vessel cord*

I would look at O43.19_ 
You cannot use O43.12 for 2 vessel, that is specific to Velamentous
I would not use the Labor and Delivery code for antepartum care


----------

